# Seasonal



## Shemar3320 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi, I am a seasonal worker in the Starbucks department who wants to be a permanent worker. I got on around the start of november and I have not missed a single shift or wasnt late. I ask this because I had my shift from 1/3 to 1/9 dissappear on my schedule a few hours ago (I had around 30 hours before it disappeared). If you guys could let me know your thoughts, it would really be appreciated!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 21, 2020)

Spot cuts hours in January. Talk to your etl.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 21, 2020)

1/3 to 1/9 isn't posted yet.  They're still writing that schedule.  They probably deleted your auto schedule and will put in a new one later this week.


----------

